# welcome to São Paulo - Brazil



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

photos by:

Guto
Eli Kazuyuki
Alexandre gabriely


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Wonderful compilation pics of this awesome giant!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great collection, thank you


----------



## Estopa (Jul 18, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*very beautiful city. easily one of the most vibrant on the planet. also happens to be my favorite city *


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

I've lived in São Paulo for some months and I can say: It's just amazing!
Thanks for the pics!

kay:


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

thank you!!!


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

There are some pictures that i've never seen! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## danielsale (Dec 28, 2006)

very impressive! Sao Paulo rocks!


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Very good! I love this crazy and beauty town!
Thanx


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

wow, great photos. Most picturesque side of Sao Paulo I have seen in photos.


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks again.
after I will put more pictures.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

This is the Sao Paulo I've been wanting to see! Beautiful!


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks cosmomanila!!


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

more photos:

Luz Station:




























Ibirapuera Park:





































pinacoteca do estado:



















Ipiranga Museum:




























square of Sé:





































theater:




























MASP(museum of art of São Paulo)



















MASP and a beautiful girl!!wow












photos by:

Flickr


----------



## Ex-Ithacan (Nov 30, 2002)

Not just a sea of scrapers, but a great array of impressive structures (including the gal in the pic above :banana: ). Thanks for the pics.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice pics! :colgate:


----------



## oregon.bh (Dec 14, 2006)

Lovely city. Excelent food. Best nightlife in the world.


----------



## Tlag (Nov 28, 2006)

oh my god!
Very good pics!
kay:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

dj21 said:


> MASP and a beautiful girl!!wow


*wow what a beautiful girl! jeje this picture looks funny, almost likes she's leaning on the car*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^

What a girl ! :drool:


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

joaquin said:


> *wow what a beautiful girl! jeje this picture looks funny, almost likes she's leaning on the car*


:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I think too!


----------



## Bruhno BSB (Nov 12, 2005)

Great pics!
Great São Paulo!
kay:


----------



## ncjrsa (Dec 2, 2006)

Great selection!!...amazing...amazing..


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

These are great; Sao Paulo is another one of those cities i never get tired of looking at. It truly deserves to become famous as one of the great cities of the world.


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

São Paulo at nigth:


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

amazing

looks like a very vibrant city. 

great shots.


----------



## Brasileiro Welling (Jun 13, 2006)

ADOREIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII AS CIDADES DO BRASIL SÃO TÃO LEGAISSSSSSS

MUITO GOSTOSA A MENINA RSRSRSRSR

SOU BRASILEIRO COM MUITO ORGULHO......E COM MUITO AMORR...


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

vlw brasileiro welling!!
pow... a mina é muito gostosa mesmo!!:lol:


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Paulista Avenue:


























































































































































photos by:
flickr


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks e-zone and south!


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

more:














































photos by:

Eli k_Hyasaka


----------



## Dasan (Apr 12, 2006)

muy bonita y moderna la ciudad de Sao Paolo!!! Great Pictures!!!


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

more:









































































a bridge u/c:




















photos by: Flickr


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice pictures, obrigado


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

very nice.


----------



## Dott (Jan 13, 2006)

dj21 said:


> photos by:
> 
> Guto
> Eli Kazuyuki
> *Alexandre gabriely*


Obrigado pela referência ! 
NaA foto da Estação da Luz noturna tirada pelo Massao eu estava junto com ele também 
Parabéns :applause:
thank´s kay:


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Dott said:


> Obrigado pela referência !
> NaA foto da Estação da Luz noturna tirada pelo Massao eu estava junto com ele também
> Parabéns :applause:
> thank´s kay:


dinada!
não sabia que você era o Alexandre.:lol:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

south said:


> These are great; Sao Paulo is another one of those cities i never get tired of looking at. It truly deserves to become famous as one of the great cities of the world.


*Amen to that. I don't think any skyscraper enthusiast would ever grow tired at looking at Sao Paulo.It is also one of the most visually diverse cities in the world. I have so much fun looking at different Sampa scenes and I always makes sure to look at other Brazilian cities! Brazil is awesome you guys, I willlearn portuguese just to go there when I'm older!*


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

joaquin said:


> *Amen to that. I don't think any skyscraper enthusiast would ever grow tired at looking at Sao Paulo.It is also one of the most visually diverse cities in the world. I have so much fun looking at different Sampa scenes and I always makes sure to look at other Brazilian cities! Brazil is awesome you guys, I willlearn portuguese just to go there when I'm older!*


I agree with you


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

I have to say that the pics are amazing!


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

mg:
Sao Paulo rocks,
its one of the 5 most incredible cities of the world for sure
its just not too famous because some people do not accept! 
gosh, crazily wonderful!

:applause:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

so amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

I love Sao Paulo !!!! :banana:


----------



## zekaseca (Apr 3, 2010)

take a look at this: http://www.spmetropole.com/spsaopaulo/arquivos/html/numeros-e-curiosidades.htm


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

I know this is a very old thread... but....


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*
Fotos do Forista Tchello:





















































































































































































O dia dia da Metrópole​





































































*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great to see this thread resurrected! Thanks for these awesome photos! :cheers2:


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

I was there, in summer 2009, the city is too big!


----------

